# It's been a long time



## Si90 (Apr 8, 2016)

As the title says, any reasonable amount of time for my pen making has sadly been very thin on the ground for quite a while now. Driven by a not insignificant number of enquiries about my Steampunk Collection pens I finally decided enough was enough and spent some hours in the Skunkworks at what we will only describe as rather unsociable hours of the day. There isn't alot to show but below are the efforts, 2 new additions and one holding the record for my fastest ever sale of 11 minutes and both selling to repeat customers.

A special note to Mr Rat of the Skip variety if he drops in. I am currently stocking up on tools to meet with your repeated request - keep watching :wink:




























Hope it isn't as long until the next time.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 8, 2016)

I could look at your creations all day Simon!  Love the display box!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow...
You haven't lost your touch, Simon..:biggrin:

Absolutely fantastic box as well.

I'm looking forward to seeing what new toy you get...:wink:


.......a good day today.....two top Brits reappear..:biggrin:


----------



## WoodLM (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful! Really stunning! Nice work!


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 8, 2016)

Simon,   Absolutely amazing creativity and workmanship! I thoroughly enjoy seeing your pens and trying to figure out each part.

Question,  On both pens, you show a double threading where the cap threads onto the pen. Am I correct in assuming that the fitting thread is the working thread here and that the "section thread" is purely ornamental?.....or am I totally off base. 
One pic shows the open end of the cap and since the threads are not drilled/turned away, I am guessing these are the working threads.

The presentation box is totally cool as well and a great compliment to the pen and to how you see things in your mind before picking up a tool!

Thanks for showing your masterpieces!


----------



## Si90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Question,  On both pens, you show a double threading where the cap threads onto the pen. Am I correct in assuming that the fitting thread is the working thread here and that the "section thread" is purely ornamental?



Yes these parts are the subject of much entertainment for Mr Skiprat. :biggrin:
The Cap uses the larger course thread. The pens are not yet Kitless but that's what I'm working towards in the near future at the minute.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 8, 2016)

Si90 said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Question,  On both pens, you show a double threading where the cap threads onto the pen. Am I correct in assuming that the fitting thread is the working thread here and that the "section thread" is purely ornamental?
> ...



If one of the threads was a left hand thread while the other was a right hand would really mess with folks as they examine the pen...it would be fun to watch their face as they become confused!:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 9, 2016)

Bravo Simon!  Just got done displaying the IAP Collection to slightly over 100 penturners/guests at a Regional meeting (MPG).  Your pen is one that I have to take special care to explain that the creator is not "Barmy" (Crazy...), but simply... creative! :wink:  

It's wonderful to see your new additions to the Steampunk Collection, and yes, don't stay on holiday long this time!


----------



## qquake (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't have the words to describe how cool that is!


----------



## jeff (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks great on the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Drewboy22 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, excellent use of materials.  I really like the use of the level - it adds a whole new aspect to the look.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2016)

Fantastic Simon! I can see one of these going strong in next years "Birthday Bash" :wink::biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Apr 17, 2016)

It was a privilege to see your pen in the IAP Collection. You do such amazing work!

Making your own parts will take away some constraints from your designs - which could be good and bad. Fewer options helps focus, but more options remove barriers. Making your own parts should make your creations much more valuable.

It is just great to see you're still making pens!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## SteveG (Apr 18, 2016)

Simon, you have a knack and a developed skill for taking both old and new stuff, making it all look like old junk, then putting it all together to become a master piece. What you do is just TOTALLY NICE!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello Simon

I know you said you have not been here for a long time so let me introduce you to a new forum we have. It is a place where we show off our pen stands and pen boxes. We got this started basically to be able to archive and preserve some of the unique items such as what you have shown here. When future stars want to make boxes and stands they have a place to come to to look for examples. 

It would be an honor if you could post your there so we have an account of your work. Very interesting by the way. Hope you are doing well with these. They do make for some neat conversations.

Here is the forum

www.penturners.org/forum/f332/welcome-pen-stands-boxes-140059/


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

SteveG said:


> Simon, you have a knack and a developed skill for taking..... new stuff, and making it all look like old junk, ......




Harsh !!:biggrin:


Don't you love the edit button? :biggrin:


JT, I agree..... this box is superb and would be a great addition to your new forum ( Well done btw. Your perseverance paid off :wink: )


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

All we need is more participation. I can't carry it myself. :wink:


----------



## Si90 (Apr 18, 2016)

WOW. Just had a quick look at the forum and am surprised and honoured to see my pen on the front page. Thank you so much Jeff and thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Si90 (Apr 18, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> All we need is more participation. I can't carry it myself. :wink:



I will certainly keep it in mind when I get the next pen done. I am starting to think about the box as much as the pen now. There are not may boxes available that fit the pens and it kinda finishes them off.


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome work!! Very, very impressive. I am definitely a major fan of your work.


----------

